#ubuntu-ngo 2010-09-28
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-09-29
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-09-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-10-01
<dholbach> good morning
<mensahbenjamin> hi
<mensahbenjamin> anybody around?
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-09-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-09-27
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-09-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-09-29
<dholbach> good morning
<xdatap1> morning dholbach
<dholbach> ciao xdatap1
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-09-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-09-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-09-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-09-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-09-27
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-09-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-09-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-09-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-09-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-09-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-09-27
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-09-22
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-09-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-09-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-09-25
<dholbach> good morning
